# Notebook: Für was ist dieser Platz/Was kann man hier einbauen? Danke ;)



## GoldenMic (10. Juli 2012)

*Notebook: Für was ist dieser Platz/Was kann man hier einbauen? Danke *

Hallo,

mein Vater hat als Notebook das
Acer Aspire 7741G - 434G64Bn
Acer Aspire 7741G-434G64BN W7HP64 - Notebooks - computeruniverse

Und beim aufmachen habe ich einen Platz für irgendetwas entdeckt. Ich wüsste nun gern ob mir jemand weiterhelfen kann und sagen kann was da reinkommt/kommen kann:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dankeschön


----------



## VWGT (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Notebook: Für was ist dieser Platz/Was kann man hier einbauen? Danke *

würde sagen das könnte ein Msata Anschluss sein da kannste ne art SSD dran stecken das dein System schneller bootet


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Notebook: Für was ist dieser Platz/Was kann man hier einbauen? Danke *

Mh das könnte tatsächlich passen.
Wie finde ich denn nun raus ob das Sata I oder Sata II ist? Sata III schließe ich aufgrund des Chipsatzes aus.


----------



## the.hai (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Notebook: Für was ist dieser Platz/Was kann man hier einbauen? Danke *

sata wirds nicht sein, in welche richtung sollteste denn da was anstecken können? Sata hat 15pin strom + 7pin daten, hier haste aber 18pin+8pin.....


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Notebook: Für was ist dieser Platz/Was kann man hier einbauen? Danke *

Naja also ich finde das diese Karte passen könnte:
Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, mSATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## the.hai (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Notebook: Für was ist dieser Platz/Was kann man hier einbauen? Danke *

das würde von den pins nich passen und wie soll denn da der stecker funzen? sieht so komisch aus, als würde die öffnung der buchse vom lappi wegzeigt. kannste mal seitliche fotos machen? und evtl findeste irgendwo ne mainboardbezeichnung und manfindet nen layoutplan.

P.S. hmm könnte doch stimmen, hab bischen gegooglet^^

http://www.acer-userforum.de/acer-a...tstelle-fuer-flash-speicher-modul-intern.html

da geht wohl probieren über studieren....


----------



## Milchbubi (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Notebook: Für was ist dieser Platz/Was kann man hier einbauen? Danke *

ich glaube das ist einfach eine weiterer Sata slot für eine weitere 2,5" Festplatte für mSata ist der Anschluss viel zu breit.

Schau ma wo die wlan Karte des Notebooks eingesteckt ist, das ist auch die größe einer msata Karte


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Notebook: Für was ist dieser Platz/Was kann man hier einbauen? Danke *

Hier mal noch 2 Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falk (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Notebook: Für was ist dieser Platz/Was kann man hier einbauen? Danke *

Das dürfte ein Full-Size Mini-PCI-Express-Slot sein. So etwas hast du schon als kleine Variante, wo das WLAN-Modul drin steckt. Sollte der selbe Stecker sein.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Notebook: Für was ist dieser Platz/Was kann man hier einbauen? Danke *

Mh Danke.
Und was könnte man da sinnvolles verbauen?


----------



## Alex555 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Notebook: Für was ist dieser Platz/Was kann man hier einbauen? Danke *



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Mh Danke.
> Und was könnte man da sinnvolles verbauen?


 
Sollte es ein mini pci express slot sein, dann eine mini pci express ssd zum beispiel.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Notebook: Für was ist dieser Platz/Was kann man hier einbauen? Danke *

Also solche hier?
Solid State Drives (SSD) mit Schnittstelle: PCIe Mini Card | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------

